# Verschlüsselung mit JCE



## wSam (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Verschlüsselungs-Framework gebaut. Man kann dem Framework ein Java Bean und ein Passwort (String) übergeben.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem sicheren Verschlüsselungs / Entschlüsselungsalgorithmus. Ich bin dabei über die Java Cryptography Extension gestolpert. Weiss jemand ob da was passendes für mich dabei ist? Sollte einfach mit einem String passwort möglich sein, die Daten verschlüsselt in einer DB zu speichern und irgendwann später wieder zu entschüsseln.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

seit Java 1.4 sind die JCE Bestandteil der Java Laufzeit.

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/212543-verschluesselung.html

Gruß Tom


----------

